
Bootstrap-styled UITextField control for iOS - aaronbrethorst
http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/slglowingtextfield
======
andymoe
It's a fine little control but for a project of any size at all I feel like
you are going to get much more bang for your buck time wise by simply building
up your own nice UI lib for easy skinning etc vs managing n+1 external
dependencies like this. Perhaps this makes sense for really complex controls
though. I feel like a complexity rating would be useful on cocoacontrols.com
to call out (like a star rating only something cool like cups of coffee or
blearily eyeball icons) the really complex ones vs the very light weight
controls like this.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Would SLOC suffice, do you think? Hit me up at aaron@brethorsting.com. Love to
hear any other ideas you might have.

~~~
andymoe
That's a good idea. SLOC might be a nice objective way to do it - it would
certainly let you get some idea of complexity at a glance from the list.

